# How to teach a goat to CHINE



## madelinehorse (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello , i was wondering how you all teach a goat to chine for the show ring or basic set up pictures. I was wondering if yal had tips on how to teach a baby goat , and adults. I have 2 doe's that show but they don't know how to chine. Also how to teach the little doe's for when they are gonna show. Thanks so much !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hold the goats head up with the collar up under the chin. Then run your fingers on either side of the spine putting a little pressure as you do. Ive even seen breeders "scratch" the back to get them to stack


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep I agree with Stacey 
I have some does I have to scratch and some are nice and easy like stacey said


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

What exactly is chine ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Chine......ummmmm......:scratch:.....:think: :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

it's when they 'squat' like... here is a pic... it levels them out... Sorry I STINK at explaining stuff....


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

At first I was like "What?" but it all makes since now! I didn't know that had a specific name.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes goats will hunch up their backs in the show ring, making them look like their backs are roached. "Chining" helps smooth them out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^much better explanation! Thank you! Lol!!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah ha ! Now I get it , thanks guys 
I aslo wasnt aware that "pose" had a name , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dont worry Skyla , your still awesome


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ohhhhhh ok thanks y'all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Dont worry Skyla , your still awesome


Oh yay!!!! :stars: so glad! Was getting a bit worried there! :ROFL:

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Watch it chicky ! :roll:
Your cruisin for a sock bruisin


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Your saposed to wear our socks not hit people with them 

Im limiting you to one pair of socks and you have to wear them at all times except for washing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!! 

Ok Laura.. I'll watch how awesome I am  

AAHHH!! Noooo!!! Not the.. The... *gulp* the sock!!! 

:slapfloor: :ROFL:

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Miss smarty pants Skyla , you are a wisenheimer 
goatgirl132 , you have no idea what it takes to keep this one and her
other half in line sometimes :eyeroll:


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

A sock is not the way to keep people in line!!... Big holes in the ground work better  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe!! I know Laura! I try  LOL!!! 

LOL!! We're 'double trouble' according to Laura.. But I see it as free entertainment for everyone!!  HAHA!!


----------

